
Elon Musk invested early in DeepMind just to keep tabs on the progress of AI - jonas21
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/27/elon-musk-invested-early-in-deepmind-just-to-keep-tabs-on-the-progress-of-ai/
======
olivermarks
This is basically an article abut an article in Vanity Fair, written by NYT
oped columnist Maureen Dowd [http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/03/elon-musk-
billion-dol...](http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/03/elon-musk-billion-
dollar-crusade-to-stop-ai-space-x)

'ELON MUSK’S BILLION-DOLLAR CRUSADE TO STOP THE A.I. APOCALYPSE Elon Musk is
famous for his futuristic gambles, but Silicon Valley’s latest rush to embrace
artificial intelligence scares him. And he thinks you should be frightened
too. Inside his efforts to influence the rapidly advancing field and its
proponents, and to save humanity from machine-learning overlords.' \- headline
is pretty much the tl/dr

More Musk pr IMO

~~~
rcMgD2BwE72F
Didi you read the article in its enterity?

Sure, the headline and introduction is 100% clickbait – the "musk" keyword
brings a lot of traffic these days – but past the first quarter of the
article, the content becomes a serious report about the conflict among SV
leaders (technologists vs transhumanists).

It is well illustrated by this chart:
[http://media.vanityfair.com/photos/58d570430920c94abb9619f6/...](http://media.vanityfair.com/photos/58d570430920c94abb9619f6/master/w_900,c_limit/elon-
musk-AI-04-17-02.png)

The TechCrunch repost sucks, as usual. Seriously OP, why submit this
sensationalist copypasta that only focus on Musk when the original article is
about a dozens of interviews?!

~~~
olivermarks
I did read it, a lot of name dropping of very wealthy entrepreneurs that Dowd
had lunches with. I wouldn't say it was a 'report', more a chattering classes
'let's worry about AI and maybe Musk is our savior' piece IMO...but then I'm
an old cynic...

~~~
rcMgD2BwE72F
Could you point me to another article that resumed the positions about IA (cf.
the chart I linked in my previous comment)?

I hate the tone of the journalist (so many meaningless anecdotes) but the
substance is IMHO quite important. I'd love to consider a paper on these
trends without the Musk hype (from the journalist, not Musk himself
obviously).

~~~
olivermarks
I suggest focusing on source materials rather than articles in masthead
newspapers (the financial press particularly seem to have endless third hand
pieces about this, arguably as filler material)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philosophy_of_artificial_intel...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philosophy_of_artificial_intelligence)

------
kailuowang
I think Elon Musk's concern over A.I. has been widely misunderstood. His
concern is NOT A.I. replacing the human species. As he clearly stated in this
interview[1], his concern is that the immense power of A.I. owned by a small
group of organizations or even individuals, which IMO, is well justified.

1\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnBQmEqBCY0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnBQmEqBCY0)

------
mtgx
This is old news. He said it himself in an interview like 2 years ago.

~~~
dorianm
Source?

~~~
vtange
[http://www.popsci.com/our-savior-supervillain](http://www.popsci.com/our-
savior-supervillain)

------
inputcoffee
It is interesting how much editorializing can be done with a single word or
phrase.

Consider:

EM invested ... because he was interested in AI.

Or:

Musk invested... because he wanted to make sure AI developed ethically.

But that phrase "keep tabs", which means almost the same thing, suddenly gives
it this nefarious twist.

